# Just Joined



## FriskyBusiness (Sep 29, 2018)

Hello - Just to introduce myself I'm 55 and a father of four and have been happily married for 35 years. We get along great and enjoy each other's company. I've been reading some things on TAM that raised my curiosity. So I'm hoping to find out by asking a few questions.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

Welcome, there are many here that may be able to answer your queries. Just let them know what you are looking for and feel free to post.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Don't talk to me.

I am not alone in my words nor in my dealings.

One of my HeadMates cannot be trusted.

He will frisk 'you'!

Looking for crumbs.





[THRD]


----------

